# Wenatchee River Dryden Dam Access



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Try calling WA Dept of Fish & Wildlife in R. 2 Ephrata (509-754-4624). The State owns all the parcels on that site. Chelan County PUD has the trapping/dam facilities, they also might be a contact. The State & PUD are on short staff so you might have to leave a message. I bet the state and the PUD would prefer it to be closed to keep folks from congregating and partying.

Be safe.


----------



## j.gerber (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Just heard from pud parks who knew the right contact to call at fisheries. The gate was unlocked on 5/4 which is good news.


----------

